# Advice about freebies/extras when buying



## iaminak (Jun 24, 2015)

I recently upgraded my points (bought more - went from 84,000 to 189,000/year) to have a more realistic amount of yearly points.  Anyway, we were right on the verge of buying or not, which is when they start lowering the price and throwing in extras or bonus points.  The first time we purchased, we got 216,000 bonus points and this time, the big incentive was 4 RCI vacation weeks/certificates that wouldn't expire.  Our sales person told us there weren't restrictions or black-outs.  However, after calling RCI to learn where I could use these (I assumed they could be used anywhere I was able to search and find an "extra vacation" week on RCI's website), but was told travel in the summer, to the areas in the US I was looking at were blocked.  Our salesperson knew he was selling to a family with young kids and our only travel is in the summer...  anyway, I contacted him to discuss this further and only got the response that he wasn't aware of any blocks on summer but would look in to it and get back to me.  I'm fine if these aren't going to work for me but I'm trying to do my research to find out what else I can ask for to replace these "bonus weeks" as it was a strong selling point and our sales person knows that.  Any advice?  should I ask for more bonus points and if so, does anyone know how many they will go up to?  does wyndham ever offer free week certificates similar to what they said they were giving me with RCI inventory?  any help appreciated!  I'm pretty new to this!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 24, 2015)

They send those out MONTHS after you brought ... they are worthless, IMHO ... I have 4 weeks also sitting on my desk ... they even mail them out AFTER you rescind ... sorry, another lie by the timeshare sales person about WHAT they were and then, the lie, they did not know.

Stay away from the sales staff .. they play you way too well and will put you into big time debt ...


----------



## iaminak (Jun 24, 2015)

...but he's already admitted to not knowing how they work and telling me there were no blackouts so I'm going to ask them to give me something that would be comparable in value.  I just don't know what to ask for and was hoping to get some advice based on incentives other people have gotten.  These weren't anything that got sent out after the sale, I was given them that day so he should have been able to fully explain how they were used, in my opinion, so I plan on pursuing it.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 24, 2015)

I would pursue *rescinding*, and then buy resale for a fraction of the price.  

Even if you are past your rescission deadline, Wyndham might let you out of the purchase considering the lies you were told.  They don't have to, but they have been known to, on occasion.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 24, 2015)

We are past being able to rescind.  Plus, rescinding this sale wouldn't help because the only reason why we purchased more is to have a points amount we can actually make work for us.  Do I think I was lied to and mislead?  yes, in both purchases, but we have decided to accept the situation we are in and try to make the most of it.  I like the Wyndham properties and will enjoy vacationing there.  I just want to get the incentive I was promised.  If the 4 extra vacation weeks with RCI, that were pushed heavily, were misleading, they need to make up for it by offering something that will actually allow us to vacation for 4 extra weeks during the summer months, since that was part of their sale...  I'm just trying to figure out the best approach and what to ask for.  

As far as buying resale, we were looking at that prior to going to this last sales presentation but from all that I could gather, Wyndham is responding by putting major restrictions on how people are using resold points.  Last thing I wanted to do was buy more points to get to a number where I could vacation in a 2 bedroom every year to find out that the points all worked differently because they have new rules/restrictions on resold points vs. what you've bought directly from them.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 24, 2015)

iaminak said:


> We are past being able to rescind.  Plus, rescinding this sale wouldn't help because the only reason why we purchased more is to have a points amount we can actually make work for us.  Do I think I was lied to and mislead?  yes, in both purchases, but we have decided to accept the situation we are in and try to make the most of it.  I like the Wyndham properties and will enjoy vacationing there.  I just want to get the incentive I was promised.  If the 4 extra vacation weeks with RCI, that were pushed heavily, were misleading, they need to make up for it by offering something that will actually allow us to vacation for 4 extra weeks during the summer months, since that was part of their sale...  I'm just trying to figure out the best approach and what to ask for.
> 
> As far as buying resale, we were looking at that prior to going to this last sales presentation but from all that I could gather, Wyndham is responding by putting major restrictions on how people are using resold points.  Last thing I wanted to do was buy more points to get to a number where I could vacation in a 2 bedroom every year to find out that the points all worked differently because they have new rules/restrictions on resold points vs. what you've bought directly from them.



Did you happen to contact your sales weasel by email?  That might help you getting your situation remedied with them if you can show them his statement that he didn't know that but will look into it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2015)

They are not putting major restrictions on resales.  The only possible restrictions would have to do with VIP benefits which you do not have enough retail points and would realistically have to spend 10's of thousands more in retail purchases before that would affect you.

In terms of the value the salesman knew they weren't worth much but his job was to convince you otherwise and he did.  In general I find they have a value of $0 to maybe $120 over Last call or Extra vacations depending on the current sale or promotion.  Companies that buy them in bulk usually pay less than $50 per certificate.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 24, 2015)

PrestonCaldwell said:


> Did you happen to contact your sales weasel by email?  That might help you getting your situation remedied with them if you can show them his statement that he didn't know that but will look into it.



Communication was by text message and I plan to keep it in case that will be needed.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 24, 2015)

You have convinced yourself that the lies they tell you are not lies at all.  As has been stated, resale points spend the same as retail points and  cost way, way less.

Some people get it some don't, I'm afraid you came here for help with your eyes closed.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 24, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> They are not putting major restrictions on resales.  The only possible restrictions would have to do with VIP benefits which you do not have enough retail points and would realistically have to spend 10's of thousands more in retail purchases before that would affect you.



I think the restriction was on the booking window, maybe it had something to do with using the points during the advance priority window, which is a real benefit when you are mainly traveling during peak times to some of the resort that book up the fastest (like the pigeon forge ones or Myrtle Beach...).  I can't remember exactly but I know it was something that would have limited us - now, that could have been based on half truths...  they tell so many, keeping it straight is exhausting!  :annoyed:


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 24, 2015)

iaminak said:


> Communication was by text message and I plan to keep it in case that will be needed.



If by a lottery winner's chance they DO offer you rescission, I highly recommend you search and ask here about buying points resale before you decline the offer.

That said, I'm guessing that they will be more likely to offer bonus weeks that you can use than they are to let you out.  If they offer any recovery at all.


----------



## weems637 (Jun 24, 2015)

*freebies*

Received 2 of those at my closing.  They were good for two years from date of activation.  I asked "what's available?"  Answer "when and where?"  I replied "Florida beach, anytime".  Answer "oh, I've never seen that area become available".  Both certificates now expired.

Go for some Wyndham bonus points!


----------



## iaminak (Jun 24, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> You have convinced yourself that the lies they tell you are not lies at all.  As has been stated, resale points spend the same as retail points and  cost way, way less.
> 
> Some people get it some don't, I'm afraid you came here for help with your eyes closed.



No, I came here for help making the most of what has already been done, not for advice about how to buy more resale.  My eyes aren't closed but there is no point in fussing over what is already done.  I'm just trying to make the most of it and that is what I'm seeking advice for and why I registered to ask a question on this forum!  Rather than getting an answer to that, I'm only getting advice about trying to get out of what I purchased.  I went through that headache the first time I purchased with them and am not interested in fighting with them over it again.  I'm just asking for advice about the bonus incentives.  Sorry, I guess I have asked for advice about the wrong thing...  I shouldn't have to feel attacked, I came here to learn!


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 24, 2015)

iaminak said:


> No, I came here for help making the most of what has already been done, not for advice about how to buy more resale.  My eyes aren't closed but there is no point in fussing over what is already done.  I'm just trying to make the most of it and that is what I'm seeking advice for and why I registered to ask a question on this forum!  Rather than getting an answer to that, I'm only getting advice about trying to get out of what I purchased.  I went through that headache the first time I purchased with them and am not interested in fighting with them over it again.  I'm just asking for advice about the bonus incentives.  Sorry, I guess I have asked for advice about the wrong thing...  I shouldn't have to feel attacked, I came here to learn!



You got advice on the weeks, too.   Call Wyndham, see what they can do for you.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 24, 2015)

PrestonCaldwell said:


> You got advice on the weeks, too.   Call Wyndham, see what they can do for you.



yes!  thanks to those of you who replied about going for bonus points or weeks I can use.  I guess that is what I was asking, wasn't sure if Wyndham had "bonus" weeks or anything similar to the RCI "extra vacations" since those were misrepresented.  I just wanted to have more information before I talk to the salesperson again, so I'm not going in to it blind.  

I'm not trying to be rude, I just am trying to learn and make the most of what I purchased.  Honestly, they make it so hard to figure out all the ins and outs that you get to where you aren't sure who or what to believe...  like the resale points being different than the rest.  I will ask advice here since so many seem to do it with success if we are ever looking at purchasing more.  

thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2015)

iaminak said:


> I think the restriction was on the booking window, maybe it had something to do with using the points during the advance priority window, which is a real benefit when you are mainly traveling during peak times to some of the resort that book up the fastest (like the pigeon forge ones or Myrtle Beach...).  I can't remember exactly but I know it was something that would have limited us - now, that could have been based on half truths...  they tell so many, keeping it straight is exhausting!  :annoyed:



No limit on booking window with resale points.  You get the AP based on the location of the points.  So Myrtle Beach retail and resale will have the same Advanced booking Priority.  Club Wyndham Access retail and resale will have the same booking window.  Any limit they told you was a complete fabrication.  While Gold and Platinum may have some additional priority opportunities, that wouldn't come into play until you have over 500,000 in VIP eligible points.


My guess is your first points were deeded someplace undesirable and they took those back and gave you all CWA.  You could have accomplished the same thing by giving your old points away and buying 189,000 CWA resale for less than $3000.  Even if you can't rescind, keep that in mind if you need more points and don't go to updates.  They will lie and come up with a reason you should buy something else.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2015)

You should've done the learnin'  before you did the signin'. But whatever. It's your money to spend as you wish. But just between friends, if you could rescind the new purchase, then buy a comparable number of resale points (points are points), to add to your modest original stash, you'd probably be over $10,000 ahead.

Welcome to TUG

Jim


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 24, 2015)

iaminak said:


> No, I came here for help making the most of what has already been done, not for advice about how to buy more resale.  My eyes aren't closed but there is no point in fussing over what is already done.  I'm just trying to make the most of it and that is what I'm seeking advice for and why I registered to ask a question on this forum!  Rather than getting an answer to that, I'm only getting advice about trying to get out of what I purchased.  I went through that headache the first time I purchased with them and am not interested in fighting with them over it again.  I'm just asking for advice about the bonus incentives.  Sorry, I guess I have asked for advice about the wrong thing...  I shouldn't have to feel attacked, I came here to learn!


I agree with OP that everything that could be said about his purchase decision has been said.  Anybody can criticize his decision -- we've now been there, done that.  But is there any HELPFUL advice we can give him?

OP, I would check with the Wyndham RCI desk and see *whether those weeks actually do expire*, or are non-expiring as you were told.  

I would also *find out if there are, indeed, blackout periods* -- OR are you just seeing no available inventory because the popular time periods you want are all taken right now?  

If there are no actual blackout periods, *can you use the weeks for ongoing searches?*  That's the best way to get something worthwhile with RCI.

Forget your sales weasel. He's a liar, he has no intention of helping you and he's probably laughing and telling his fellow weasels how he ripped you off!  The less you have to do with him the better off you will be.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I know of at least two types of rci certs that developers hand out.  Yours may be one of these or may be another type. 

One type has a $209 online exchange fee.  You exchange into regular exchange inventory.  You can only confirm into inventory 45 days or less and it only shows availability that has the equivalent of 11 or so tpu's or less.  So while technically no black out dates, most popular inventory won't be available 45 days or less (no ongoing searches) and fairly popular weeks even less than a week away from check in may not be available.  Generally this is the same type of availablity that you can buy as a last call, where the prices would be around $289 or less depending on if there was a sale which there frequently is.

The other one is resortcerts.com type cert which has an interface to a partial list of exchanges, extra vacations and last call.  I think this one has even worse availability then the other one.


----------



## presley (Jun 24, 2015)

iaminak said:


> I'm fine if these aren't going to work for me but I'm trying to do my research to find out what else I can ask for to replace these "bonus weeks" as it was a strong selling point and our sales person knows that.  Any advice?



You can certainly ask for anything you want, but the reality is, whatever is written into the signed contract is what you bought. You didn't buy whatever the salesman verbally said. Read your written contract that was signed by you and by them to find out exactly what you bought and are entitled to.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 25, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I know of at least two types of rci certs that developers hand out.  Yours may be one of these or may be another type.
> 
> One type has a $209 online exchange fee.  You exchange into regular exchange inventory.  You can only confirm into inventory 45 days or less and it only shows availability that has the equivalent of 11 or so tpu's or less.  So while technically no black out dates, most popular inventory won't be available 45 days or less (no ongoing searches) and fairly popular weeks even less than a week away from check in may not be available.  Generally this is the same type of availablity that you can buy as a last call, where the prices would be around $289 or less depending on if there was a sale which there frequently is.
> 
> The other one is resortcerts.com type cert which has an interface to a partial list of exchanges, extra vacations and last call.  I think this one has even worse availability then the other one.



This one is called "Introductory offer for RCI weeks" and "Extra Vacations Getaway".  I need to pay $249, it's for 7-nights and can be booked 2-365 days in advance of the travel dates.  Is anyone familiar with this certificate?  I think I'll call RCI again.  Who knows, maybe I got a person who answered the phone that doesn't know what he's talking about.  I've found too often calling back can get you different answers.  I'm not understanding what is different about these certificates and what you can search on the RCI website that they call "extra vacations", and there is plenty of inventory in that search that I could use and make a nice vacation out of.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 25, 2015)

iaminak said:


> No, I came here for help making the most of what has already been done, not for advice about how to buy more resale.  My eyes aren't closed but there is no point in fussing over what is already done.  I'm just trying to make the most of it and that is what I'm seeking advice for and why I registered to ask a question on this forum!  Rather than getting an answer to that, I'm only getting advice about trying to get out of what I purchased.  I went through that headache the first time I purchased with them and am not interested in fighting with them over it again.  I'm just asking for advice about the bonus incentives.  Sorry, I guess I have asked for advice about the wrong thing...  I shouldn't have to feel attacked, I came here to learn!





iaminak said:


> We are past being able to rescind.  Plus, rescinding this sale wouldn't help because the only reason why we purchased more is to have a points amount we can actually make work for us.  Do I think I was lied to and mislead?  yes, in both purchases, but we have decided to accept the situation we are in and try to make the most of it.  I like the Wyndham properties and will enjoy vacationing there.  I just want to get the incentive I was promised.  If the 4 extra vacation weeks with RCI, that were pushed heavily, were misleading, they need to make up for it by offering something that will actually allow us to vacation for 4 extra weeks during the summer months, since that was part of their sale...  I'm just trying to figure out the best approach and what to ask for.
> 
> As far as buying resale, we were looking at that prior to going to this last sales presentation but from all that I could gather, Wyndham is responding by putting major restrictions on how people are using resold points.  Last thing I wanted to do was buy more points to get to a number where I could vacation in a 2 bedroom every year to find out that the points all worked differently because they have new rules/restrictions on resold points vs. what you've bought directly from them.



I missed the part about being past the rescission period so my response was not correct.  I think I was blinded by the parts of your post that I made red.

I took that to be the reasons you did not want to rescind which is very easy to do and not a hassle for anyone who is reading this thread and wondering.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 25, 2015)

Try emailing both customer service at RCI and Wyndham to see if you can get a written copy of the terms and conditions.  If you have hard copies of the certificates they may be on the back.  I am not sure where you live but you may need to resign yourself to using them in overbuilt places like Orlando, Williamsburg, Branson, Vegas, etc if you need to use them during school vacations.  Check the prices of RCI;s real extra vacations especially during sales and you might come up with more locations at the same or at a lower cost.

Searching TUG, it seems like no one who has received one feels like they got any value out of the certificates.  Everyone comes in thinking they will be staying in $1000+ type destinations for their $249 but find out that isn't the case.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 25, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I missed the part about being past the rescission period so my response was not correct.  I think I was blinded by the parts of your post that I made red.
> 
> I took that to be the reasons you did not want to rescind which is very easy to do and not a hassle for anyone who is reading this thread and wondering.



Not at all...  We purchased 2 1/2 weeks ago, so I was assuming rescinding wasn't an option.  Another person mentioned that it might be worth trying based on the lies about the restrictions on the "bonus" weeks that they used to seal the deal...  If anyone thinks that trying to rescind now would be worth pursuing, I'd appreciate any advice about how to go about this, who to contact, etc...  Another post referenced me looking at the wording on the contract, and I did, but all that is mentioned about the bonus weeks is that we were given 2 and have 2 on file for later use.  The certificates themselves are vague, only making reference to any restrictions in a "sample" chart, so I feel that the main education about this was by the sales person.  If anyone thinks I may be able to rescind based on any of this, please give me more info!  I'd love to undo this and purchase more points resale since we were obviously lied to about how resale points have restricted use!


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 25, 2015)

iaminak said:


> Not at all...  We purchased 2 1/2 weeks ago, so I was assuming rescinding wasn't an option.  Another person mentioned that it might be worth trying based on the lies about the restrictions on the "bonus" weeks that they used to seal the deal...  If anyone thinks that trying to rescind now would be worth pursuing, I'd appreciate any advice about how to go about this, who to contact, etc...  Another post referenced me looking at the wording on the contract, and I did, but all that is mentioned about the bonus weeks is that we were given 2 and have 2 on file for later use.  The certificates themselves are vague, only making reference to any restrictions in a "sample" chart, so I feel that the main education about this was by the sales person.  If anyone thinks I may be able to rescind based on any of this, please give me more info!  I'd love to undo this and purchase more points resale since we were obviously lied to about how resale points have restricted use!



If it were me, I might call Wyndham and demand a rescission with the (unstated) endgame of them giving you the weeks you want where you want as a "win" for them.  If they offer the rescission, more power to you.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 25, 2015)

PrestonCaldwell said:


> If it were me, I might call Wyndham and demand a rescission with the (unstated) endgame of them giving you the weeks you want where you want as a "win" for them.  If they offer the rescission, more power to you.



Whatever the OP does, I wouldn't recommend calling. Everything should be in writing.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 25, 2015)

PrestonCaldwell said:


> If it were me, I might call Wyndham and demand a rescission with the (unstated) endgame of them giving you the weeks you want where you want as a "win" for them.  If they offer the rescission, more power to you.



Keep your fingers crossed for me - I've called and a case is being opened.  We'll see...  thanks all for the advice and support!


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 25, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Whatever the OP does, I wouldn't recommend calling. Everything should be in writing.


I would call.  Sometimes putting things in writing is good -- it forces the organization to follow their rules, regulations, and the letter of their contracts.

But OP is hoping for an _exception_ to what is undoubtedly in the written contract due to a sleazy salesperson.  It might be easier to get an _exception_ going the informal route.

*****
OP, a couple of things you should know:

Wyndham is headquartered in the Orlando area and has an "F" rating with the Orlando Better Business Bureau, almost exclusively due to sleazy timeshare sales practices.  Although we know the sales personnel don't care if everyone thinks they're sleazy, that doesn't mean corporate Wyndham is immune to sensitivity.
Florida has pretty tight timeshare sales regulation by the Timeshare Division of the Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation.  If your effort fails, you could contact DBPR for help...and it couldn't hurt to mention that to the corporate people you are hopefully talking to.

I think you're not likely to get anywhere by being rude and threatening beyond letting them know you are aware of their reputation and about DBPR.  I'd be as nice as you can and hope for the best.

Good luck.


----------



## iaminak (Jun 25, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> I would call.  Sometimes putting things in writing is good -- it forces the organization to follow their rules, regulations, and the letter of their contracts.
> 
> But OP is hoping for an _exception_ to what is undoubtedly in the written contract due to a sleazy salesperson.  It might be easier to get an _exception_ going the informal route.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, Orlando is where I bought!  The lady I talked to today listened to my concerns but also asked me to put everything in writing and email or fax it to her so I kinda feel like I'm getting the benefit of both the informal route but also listing in writing our concerns about not getting what we were sold.  

Can't agree more about the appropriate demeanor!  I work in the mental health field and we are always trying to teach that with interpersonal effectiveness


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 25, 2015)

iaminak said:


> I'm just trying to figure out the best approach and what to ask for.



Ah for the good old days to return. We bought back in the good old days of Fairfield and for bonus they gave us a 5 night vacation in Hawaii including hotel, car rental and plane tickets for 2 from the East coast. 

Personally, in today's market, I think I'd now take bonus Wyndham points over RCI certs. If you couldn't get into a Wyndham resort with them before they expire, maybe you could use them to help pay for a cruise.

RCI certs often won't land you in resorts of the same quality as Wyndham.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 26, 2015)

You may not get very far regarding the resale points restriction "lie."  It is a half-lie (-truth?). Within WYNDHAM resale is just as good as retail. But resale is restricted from using Club Pass to access WorldMark resorts. This is not a huge benefit as it is often (though not always) cheaper to rent from a WorldMark owner than to use CP. But technically what they claimed is at least partially true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 29, 2015)

iaminak said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me - I've called and a case is being opened.  We'll see...  thanks all for the advice and support!



Please circle back and share any resolution or lack thereof...


----------



## iaminak (Jul 1, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Please circle back and share any resolution or lack thereof...



I heard back this morning that my case has been reviewed and escalated to a case specialist.  Not sure what that means but was told the case specialist would be calling me within the next 3-5 business days.  <fingers crossed>


----------



## iaminak (Jul 8, 2015)

If I couldn't laugh, I'd have to cry...  

So after being told my case was being opened and sent to an "escalated response team case specialist", who would contact me within 3-5 business days, I get an email from this person saying they would be conducting a thorough investigation and seeking input about my claims from the Orlando staff I worked with.  She asked for my understanding and patience as that would take her some time, then, oh, by the way, she would be on vacation till 7/21 and will be in contact after 7/22.  

Unbelievable!  I wrote her and the original owner care staff that I was talking to (who has been pretty responsive) back asking that my case be assigned to someone who wouldn't be on vacation for the next week and a half.  Crickets.   It was very hard not to be sarcastic about the name of the response team.  

If I don't get a response from either tomorrow, I want to call someone else to add this to the complaint.  I called 6/24 and am now being told I won't get a response or be able to even start the conversation till 7/22!  Any suggestions on who to call and/or how to actually get someone on the line that can do something?  I think the run around is part of their game, hoping people will give up.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 9, 2015)

iaminak said:


> If I couldn't laugh, I'd have to cry...
> 
> So after being told my case was being opened and sent to an "escalated response team case specialist", who would contact me within 3-5 business days, I get an email from this person saying they would be conducting a thorough investigation and seeking input about my claims from the Orlando staff I worked with.  She asked for my understanding and patience as that would take her some time, then, oh, by the way, she would be on vacation till 7/21 and will be in contact after 7/22.
> 
> ...



I honestly believe that some of their functions do shut down when one person goes on vacation.....


----------



## A.Win (Jul 12, 2015)

I believe I have the same RCI certificates as you do. The general consensus is that they are worthless. I have used them several times and this is my experience:

I have successfully used them twice at nice resorts. Once in early summer (some kids are out of school, some not yet). Once the slow week BEFORE Christmas. In both cases, I feel like I saved about $300.

For the majority of cases, I feel like I save about $50. Sometimes, RCI sales are cheaper than using the certificates. A plus is that you can use these certificates when there is NO RCI sale.


----------

